# Dark Apostle



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

Ok i want to start word bearers but i want to convert a dark apostle (word bearer chaplain) but i dont have an idea how to design him can i have some tips please.


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Howdy!

I'd start with a standard plastic chaos marine. Given the amount of odd and ends you can slap on him, you could make a nice looking mini. I'd use a skull helm along with parchment bits/purity seals from the regular space marine sprue as well. Barring that, you can greenstuff up torn parchment/flayed flesh bits for shoulder pads. I'd also model him with a cursed crozious. You could probably make one using a power axe and chaosy bitz. Just cut the axe blade off. Hope some of this helps!

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

see i was thinking of making a terminator dark apostle and use the mace from the chaos terminators sprue, do you think this is a good idea.

Also if anyone has pictures it would help please


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

you could also use the SM termie chaplain and convert it to a word bearer dark apostle,


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

i would suggest the mace from the termi sprue and some parchment along with that head you get in the termi box.

or if you like this axe ill put up a tutorial soon
View attachment 1363

Click for bigger pic


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

i have calssic hordes of chaos weaponary do you think that could help


----------



## STATIC (Feb 11, 2008)

I am just starting a Word Bearer army too.
My first model is the Dark Apostle, Jarulek.
I have done him a little differently to how the book describes him for a few reasons.
1: I am only new to painting models and painting faces scares me.
2: There is no way in hell i could freehand the scriptures that cover his skin and armour.
3: I got the impression that he is meant to be an awe-inspiring leader. So i made him look awesome to me.

I used a Terminator Lord.
Here he is.... http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=16950
Obviously unfinished, but i will have more pics up real soon.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Infael (Aug 19, 2008)

This thread is encouraging me to paint the Dark Apostle I modelled ages ago but never got round to painting...it's based on the SM Chaplain of old with the half-bionic face raising his Crozius directly into the air...been trying to look for a pic but failed miserabl;y as GW don't sell it in their online shop in their 'classics' range...
My friend gave me a tome (that the Inquisitor model with Boltgun holds in his other hand)and I will Chaos that up a bit and I modelled a Familiar to go with him. I scored deep lines into all his iconography that related to the Imperium and will paint over it in red, like the Red Corsairs of old...maaaaybe instead of waffling about it I should get on a paint it to show you!


----------



## Maverick421 (Apr 7, 2008)

I would personally check out the Dark Apostle book from BL, it has a great description of what I think of what your looking for.


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

heres what ive done with my apostle, a conversion from a SM chaplain with some csm bits


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

looks brilliant.

good job


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

i will try n make one i will try get some pictures on it for you


----------



## SpinninC (May 24, 2008)

Its not like your short of awsum bits to use if your using the plastic terminator lord, 1 thing i would recomend is that there suposed to shout demoralising things at there foe, maybe and i know this sounds very noice marine, some speaker/amplifiers in his armour? Just a thought.

Chris


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

Looking sweet, however you might want to do something about the terminator honours in the middle of his chest and the winged skull hanging from his waist.

How are you with green stuff?


----------



## Shamrok (Feb 14, 2008)

Very nice brillant i would say, but yeah the iconography might need to be taken off or gsed over but great conversion


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

Lol not to sidetrack the topic but i was only posting that apostle as an example and as far as the iconography goes im going to pain the 8 sided stars of chaos over the imperial iconography, since you know they're anti-imperial and word bearer makes sense to desecrate imperial stuff eh? :laugh:


----------

